# Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire



## JM (May 15, 2009)

Which edition of Gibbon's work should I read?

If not Gibbon's work, which one should I read?

Thanks.

j


----------



## Jon Peters (May 15, 2009)

I'd read that these were the edition to get. They contain the author's footnotes and are unabridged. I read and enjoyed them so that's got to mean something. 

Amazon.com: The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire: Volumes 1-3 (Everyman's Library): Edward Gibbon: Books

Amazon.com: The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire Vol. 4-6 (Everyman's Library Classics) (v. 4-6): Edward Gibbon, Hugh Trevor-Roper: Books


----------



## TimV (May 15, 2009)

Just so you know, Gibbon's work is largely his hatred of Christianity set down in the form of his pet social theories.


----------



## JM (May 15, 2009)

TimV said:


> Just so you know, Gibbon's work is largely his hatred of Christianity set down in the form of his pet social theories.




Did not know, thank you.


----------



## Jon Peters (May 15, 2009)

TimV said:


> Just so you know, Gibbon's work is largely his hatred of Christianity set down in the form of his pet social theories.



I don't know if it's "largely" but certainly the most famous portions of his work deal with that. It caused a great firestorm when he published it originally. It's been years since I read them but it doesn't infect every page. Read with discernment.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 15, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know, Gibbon's work is largely his hatred of Christianity set down in the form of his pet social theories.
> ...



I agree. His anti-Christian bias is evident in many places, but it is still an incredible historical work worth reading if you are interested in the Roman Empire period, or just in history in general. 

But I really like Peter Brown's "The Rise of Western Christendom," 2nd ed., which covers much of the same times, peoples and places, but from a much more positive view point. (I also like his biography of Augustine). Its not just postive about Christianity and the Christain faith of individuals, but reflects the more recent historical trend to view the civilization and achievements of that era in a much more positive light, not a 'dark' time of inevitable and uniform decline, but a time of vibrant, diverse achievement and growth in many areas. Gibbons has a pretty depressing and negative viewpiont overall, and I don't think it accurately reflects what was going on at the time in Europe.


Amazon.com: The Rise of Western Christendom: Triumph and Diversity, A.D. 200-1000, 2nd Edition (The Making of Europe): Peter Brown: Books


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing books and the comments


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 16, 2009)

Mine is the 7 vol set published by AMS, Bought it years ago for 25 bucks. I believe that this is the definitive edition. And it is true that Gibbon's opinions in the book are very hostile to Christianity.


----------

